# private label branding



## HOBO5050 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello: We are new to the T shirt bus but we are growing and have been utilizing well known private label T shirt manaufacturers for our shirts with our designs printed on them. WE want to take it to the next step and have our own Company labeled shirts. Can you help us with direction on how to best make this happen, we do want to controol costs and maintain a quality shirt on the level of Tultex or American Apparel.. Thanks HOBO


----------



## michellefanfan (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Adam,

So, you just like relabel the t-shirt with your OWN BRAND. If you like to keep using those private brand label, to order your own label and ask someone to relabel for you will be good. Either you could find printing company or garment factory to custom made your own shirts and fully follow your requirements include the brand label of yours. 

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Adam, I just bought some really heavy long sleeve t-shirts from Camber in PA. He told me that they also brand it for you. 

Look them up on the Internet, and give them a call. Like Bill said, tell them your specs and see if they can make what you want.


----------



## HOBO5050 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you so much Bill


----------



## HOBO5050 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you very much Paul...


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Tultex is owned by TSC Apparel. TSC will relabel for you as well. You simply send them a stock of labels, and when you order shirts, they will remove their label, replace it with yours, and ship the finished shirts to you. TSC will do this for any shirt they sell, including American Apparel.

TSC Apparel Collection


----------



## HOBO5050 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thank you Joe, I did not know that..I will aks them about quantity requirements etc. That is awesome.

Thanks again.

Adam


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

There are no quantity requirements, if you just need one shirt done, they will do it. But certainly contact them for details.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

That's good to hear. Camber has a 500 garment order minimum. If not you have to pay a little fee. 

Not sure about labeling.


----------



## mrgalati (Jan 19, 2011)

Splathead is correct - no minimums to relabel Tultex (or any in-house brand) from TSC Apparel. 

Tultex works particularly well for rebranding, as they have a tearaway label. A number of users actually remove the tearaway label and print a 1-2 color tagless label inside the collar. You should check with your printer for details.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Re-labeling can also be done pretty easy. In my opinion, the easiest way would be to cut the labels out yourself. Again real easy, and they completely come out. 

Then have a stamp made. Use the proper ink like Plastisol, or Pigment Ink and flash or run them through a conveyor dryer. 

If I remember, I'll take an old rubber stamp I have and try it. 

I have a rubber stamp with an ID on it. You'll need to have one made with the sizes, washing, RN id, Ironing etc. 

If you need help let me know. You can also make transfers, cut them and heat press them unto your t-shirts.


----------



## HOBO5050 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks a lot Paul, lots of great ideas...

Have a great day


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

You're welcome.


----------

